# Concussion nannies



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Hypothetically, if the ninnies and nannies get their wayand football is banned or reduced to unwatchable which sport will stand to benefit? My brother feels soccer will gain. I think hockey and basketball will have proportional viewer increases.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Hockey people like a physical sport.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Soccer will benefit the most, but I hope its Lacrosse, which is already being played year around by higher level players.

Mens lacrosse is by far the fastest growing sport in the US.

Fast & physical.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It all pales compared to football.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they are on the right track in football, it's too bad they didn't get on the steroid issue with both feet.....they are onboard with breast cancer, spousal abuse, and other just causes while the players doped it up.....it's gotten much better than years past but I have to believe it's still a problem. 
I would rather watch a rerun of the 1976 Bengals vs. Browns game than a soccer or a lacrosse game.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hockey is tolerable just know any of the rules but the game is fairly exciting, if ya have a dog in the fight 

But ya know, we have become obsessed with sports in their country, we hold up our sports figures like they are Gods. We don't think of them a mere mortal men, they have to be glorified and hyped.....my kids can't do anything without telling me a score of this or that, a play that happened her or there, a trade a team made, a coach that got hired, a coach that got fired.....I get so damn sick of it sometimes. I just have so many other things going on in my life, it seems that my children eat, sleep, and drink sports 24-7.......perhaps my biggest issue with it all is, I'm the one to blame


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, one can let sports take the place of many much more important things in life....my sons now talk about the time we went fishing, hiking, hunting, on vacation etc., but seldom ever mention their touchdowns scored, homeruns hit, and last second baskets made. I think it is called "maturity"....and the realization that life is just a fleeting moment in time. Like flowers, blooming beautifully today and wilted tomorrow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Yep, one can let sports take the place of many much more important things in life....my sons now talk about the time we went fishing, hiking, hunting, on vacation etc., but seldom ever mention their touchdowns scored, homeruns hit, and last second baskets made. I think it is called "maturity"....and the realization that life is just a fleeting moment in time. Like flowers, blooming beautifully today and wilted tomorrow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh I dont know about that. Plenty of sports can be played late into life and stories shared with them. My dad & my uncles played golf together into their 70's and me and my brother, too. They shared stories for hours just about golf I still play seniors lacrosse with buddies and its a blast.

my parents had our trophies on shelves in the hallway until they died. Always talked about big games..

Sports and the accomplishments in them make for a lifetime of fantastic memories for many families and they teach a lot about team work and respect for excellence. I run into old buddies from college & HS and we talk as much about sports 30 yrs ago as our own families.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just can't see football fans getting into soccer. Too much like a chess match. Lacrosse could go big. Currently, at the high school and college level here, lacrosse is already bigger than football. The college rugby games are also drawing more people than in the past.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I think they are on the right track in football, it's too bad they didn't get on the steroid issue with both feet.....they are onboard with breast cancer, spousal abuse, and other just causes while the players doped it up.....it's gotten much better than years past but I have to believe it's still a problem.
> I would rather watch a rerun of the 1976 Bengals vs. Browns game than a soccer or a lacrosse game.....


I just wish they'd sponsor ALL cancer instead of breast cancer only. They picked BC to get more women to come on board-more $$.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> I just can't see football fans getting into soccer. Too much like a chess match. Lacrosse could go big. Currently, at the high school and college level here, lacrosse is already bigger than football. The college rugby games are also drawing more people than in the past.


In your state, Lacrosse is probably the #1 men's sport. My son's hoping for an offer from Marist, Ithaca, one of the SUNY schools, Cortland, etc.

So am I !!!!!

*You nailed it with Rugby!* Were losing a lot of HS athletes to rugby, our school has an excellent team. Some of my best football players play rugby in the spring. Rugby style tackling is actually helping to save football. It lessens concussions. I also find rugby makes us better skill players on offense.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Right down the road from me! Cortland has a pretty good program. Not as good as SU but close.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> Right down the road from me! Cortland has a pretty good program. Not as good as SU but close.


My buddy's dad was Cortland State's head coach for many years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Oh I dont know about that. Plenty of sports can be played late into life and stories shared with them. My dad & my uncles played golf together into their 70's and me and my brother, too. They shared stories for hours just about golf


My comments were in response to dawgs young adults talking obsessively about sports, I wasn't suggesting there was anything wrong with playing leisure sports(like golf) throughout life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hockey is still king up north here but it can get a little out of control for teenagers. A good friend of mine was a top player in high school and trying to get noticed by university team scouts. Al week long - 4 am practises, games ending at midnight while trying to complete schooling. All the guys want it bad and it gets rough, he got a concussion late in the season, hid it from the coach so he wouldn't get pulled and got a second one a few games later. Couldn't hide that one. 15 years of MRIs Cat scans doctors in Canada and U.S. Didn't help. It was 10 years of blinding headaches and bottle after bottle of painkiller pills. It took him almost double the normal time to get his university degree.

I wouldn't say this to him but even at the top 5% in his 3000 student highschool, by the time you get lumped with the other 5% at university level hockey, maybe 1% of those go to the major juniors, then what 1% of them make the NHL as nobody's that play for not much money. It's kinda crazy to bet the farm on sports stardom at a young age.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know about other regions, but around here, if there's a high school football game, the ambulance must be on-scene for the game.

The FBI calls that a "clue".

Slow, I ALMOST started down the road of stereotypical grunt-athletes and mentioned that your lesson on statistical percentages might have been lost upon him... but I didn't  I don't like to hear of any young'un getting hurt no matter how preventable or foreseeable.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hockey here sucks all of them in, from the fellow who can barely read to the future doctors, I imagine it's a bit like football in the US?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Hockey is still king up north here but it can get a little out of control for teenagers. A good friend of mine was a top player in high school and trying to get noticed by university team scouts. Al week long - 4 am practises, games ending at midnight while trying to complete schooling. All the guys want it bad and it gets rough, he got a concussion late in the season, hid it from the coach so he wouldn't get pulled and got a second one a few games later. Couldn't hide that one. 15 years of MRIs Cat scans doctors in Canada and U.S. Didn't help. It was 10 years of blinding headaches and bottle after bottle of painkiller pills. It took him almost double the normal time to get his university degree.
> I wouldn't say this to him but even at the top 5% in his 3000 student highschool, by the time you get lumped with the other 5% at university level hockey, maybe 1% of those go to the major juniors, then what 1% of them make the NHL as nobody's that play for not much money. It's kinda crazy to bet the farm on sports stardom at a young age.


No, in today's vernacular, it's super crazy to bet the farm on sports stardom at a young age.....one knows when they (superstars) come around, they're fairly easy to spot. The majority are in the category you mentioned ......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just follow the money......that's what sucks em in here..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Right down the road from me! Cortland has a pretty good program. Not as good as SU but close.


My sons girlfriend went to Cortland.....purty expensive school, she transferred back to Dixie after two years


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Hockey is still king up north here but it can get a little out of control for teenagers. A good friend of mine was a top player in high school and trying to get noticed by university team scouts. Al week long - 4 am practises, games ending at midnight while trying to complete schooling. All the guys want it bad and it gets rough, he got a concussion late in the season, hid it from the coach so he wouldn't get pulled and got a second one a few games later. Couldn't hide that one. 15 years of MRIs Cat scans doctors in Canada and U.S. Didn't help. It was 10 years of blinding headaches and bottle after bottle of painkiller pills. It took him almost double the normal time to get his university degree.
> I wouldn't say this to him but even at the top 5% in his 3000 student highschool, by the time you get lumped with the other 5% at university level hockey, maybe 1% of those go to the major juniors, then what 1% of them make the NHL as nobody's that play for not much money. It's kinda crazy to bet the farm on sports stardom at a young age.


I too suffer the consequences of concussions. I also have neck injuries that bother me. And the knee surgery down times have been mounting for me and my wife, but I still wouldn't trade it for the memories. Ask me again in 20 years. 
Sad to see what happened to Kevin Turner....ALS is the one that scares us all. 
Really liked him when he was with the Eagles. May he rest in peace.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I love watching european rugby when I can find it on DirecTV.

Not a big basketball fan at all, I do like watching the Blackhawks though or college hockey.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

What gets me is someone gets paid a pile of money because they can catch a ball and score points. The ones I think ought to be paid better are the people wiping rears and feeding those in nursing homes, hospice, hospitals, sanitariums, etc.

Both have chosen their profession, but we idolize the wrong one in my opinion.

Troy


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

NebTrac said:


> What gets me is someone gets paid a pile of money because they can catch a ball and score points. The ones I think ought to be paid better are the people wiping rears and feeding those in nursing homes, hospice, hospitals, sanitariums, etc.
> 
> Both have chosen their profession, but we idolize the wrong one in my opinion.
> 
> Troy


Why I don't watch professional sports AT ALL.

Too many people idolizing all that crap. It's basically Rome's "bread and circuses" all over again- modern gladiators.

Later! OL J R


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The safety-up crew is doing an excellent job of eliminating all-things-dangerous. Football, etc., will be banned in the future.

So, I am going to promote the only truly safe sport -- tiddlywinks. Played with manhole covers.

Ralph

Feeling very sarcastic this morning. And the rest of the day doesn't look so good either.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Soccer is so much safer and better alternative to the violence of American football. Just look at well behaved the fans are at soccer games. Especially in Europe and South America. Lol I bet more soccer fans die each year in mass brawls than football players in the US.

Wonder how many people accidentally get shot/killed in hunting accidents? Maybe hunting should be banned?
How many people drown in swimming accidents on our ocean coast lines, lakes and pools? 
How many golfers get struck by lightning & killed? 
We should probably ban those, too.

And you know, I always see 3 or 4 people die each year hiking in mountains. They get killed by bears, get lost and die from exposure to the cold. 
And what about auto racing? The grand daddy sport of the south. What about all the race car drivers and fans that get killed? They won't ban that sport. Nooooooo way. BIG advertising money and hop-up parts companies would go bankrupt.

Can't have that!!! Can we? 
So to single out football as a dangerous activity would be quite hypocritical.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> The safety-up crew is doing an excellent job of eliminating all-things-dangerous. Football, etc., will be banned in the future.
> 
> So, I am going to promote the only truly safe sport -- tiddlywinks. Played with manhole covers.
> 
> ...


At that point It might have to be tiddlywinks Ralph.....a barrel of monkeys is certainly too inflammatory and insensitive


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NebTrac said:


> What gets me is someone gets paid a pile of money because they can catch a ball and score points. The ones I think ought to be paid better are the people wiping rears and feeding those in nursing homes, hospice, hospitals, sanitariums, etc.
> 
> Both have chosen their profession, but we idolize the wrong one in my opinion.
> 
> Troy


What about all the money paid and idolizing of nascar drivers? They get paid HUGE money. I see lots of cars and trucks with their favorite NASCAR drivers number pasted on their bumper. Fans get slaughtered from cars flying into the stands and drivers are killed and many are injured and concussed. Probably more than football
Paying a person gazillions of dollars just because they can drive a car hazardously fast around in a circle seems stupid to some.

Ban football, and auto racing might be next.....

I agree with you that our heroes should be people who perform heroic tasks for little money.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would rather watch a guy drive hazardously fast around a track with a possibility of ending it all rather than to watch a bunch of professional athletes who have been doping it up pound their chest and hold their hands in the air as if to exalt that they are somehow better than all the other players who have came before them and no one else is as bad as they are presently.....it borders on absurdity at times. Monday morning quarterbacking is what I can't stand......just amazes me. Go back to the INT a couple of years ago.....a rook makes a fantastic play, unbelievable really......but it wasn't him that "won" the game, it was Pete Carroll that "lost" the game. I would bet those same folks watching lynch run the ball this year were questioning whether running lynch really was the smart move......maybe it was a good idea for a quick hit.....but a rook made a great play, imagine that....the exalted one didn't get a chance. 
I have just about given up on professional sports period.....
Heroes perform heroic tasks......money has nothing at all to do with it
They come in all shapes and sizes and can be different things to different people, but there is a common denominator, they are unselfish people performing amazing tasks while putting themselves in jeapordy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I mostly agree, but don't nascar drivers pound their chests, too? Don't they get into fights with each other when they crash or cheat? What kind of example are they setting for youth? 
Somebody cuts you off on a local road, so you get out of your car and kick their ass? Seriously? And the cameras don't show this garbage when they review nascar races after they're over? The fights, the confrontations?

As far as your football comments are concerned, I do agree it's horrible as the players get more advanced. Sad part about it is that it could lol be stopped by cleaning up the people who are allowed to participate. That would clean up the sport, but not the concussions, which is what I thought was the topic- concussions, injuries and deaths in football.

And speaking of deadly sports and nascar, what about that little hottie that's racing now? Aren't they sexing her up as much as humanly possible? They'd probably have her driving topless if they could.

NASCAR is JUST AS SLEAZY and dangerous as football.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree JD, I don't watch NASCAR any more either.......world of outlaws are much better. But I think NASCAR drivers and teams do realize that the fans are why they are there.....not sure many professional athletes realize that anymore, they think it's just about them......that's what I despise


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

For the record, I may "tune in" if they allow that.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree JD, I don't watch NASCAR any more either.......world of outlaws are much better. But I think NASCAR drivers and teams do realize that the fans are why they are there.....not sure many professional athletes realize that anymore, they think it's just about them......that's what I despise


Nah Dawg, 
I have a few former pro football players as friends and believe me YES, they couldn't do it without the fans screaming and the idolatry that comes with it. 
Football players are seeking attention, women, etc as much as money. They wouldn't want to play the game in a vacuum.

What you have to realize is banning football is a liberals dream. They want it banned because women can't play it (although there is 1 or 2 playing at low level D-3 colleges now) 
Women like Danica Patrick can drive nascar and I believe women CAN compete with men in the NBA and NHL IF they are playing in the very top of their game. 
However the NFL is the last place that a woman still can't cut it. 
Banning football has nothing to do with concussions- there's many deadly sports they could go after.

They want to ban football because it's the last bastion of MANHOOD.
It's the last of the GOOD OL BOYS CLUBS that the liberals and the NAGS hate.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I look at down my nose at 'most ALL sports with disdain for the participants and the fans that are more morally invested in their team than they are in their religion, their family, their civic role in life, etc... :huh:

BUT...big BUT..but I ain't for banning any of it.

To me, professional sports are pure capitalism (except for the gummint paid-for arenas etc) and there is a organic market to relieve people of their money.

I'm not trying to generalize the sports fans into a knuckle dragging group, but they are the ones that stand out to me. They couldn't tell you who is running for city counsel, who is running for congress, couldn't name 5 Deciples, dress like they are hoping to be called from the stands to start pithing in the big game (Lord knows what that costs to buy "official" jerseys, etc..) I guess those types have money too and sports is a good-as-any avenue to relieve it from them. 

Sports? Don't like any of them (except tractor pullin'  ). Ban sports? NOPE!! If sports are THAT bad, I would prefer that they play MORE...chlorine in the ol gene pool. <_<

73, Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> The safety-up crew is doing an excellent job of eliminating all-things-dangerous. Football, etc., will be banned in the future. I don't know if tiddlywinks is all that safe. That game resulted in more knockdown drag outs in my family than actual conflicts. Lmao. I recall my youngest brother being so upset over a loss he woke up before me and waited in the barn with a shovel handle. Nothing like hickory to noggin at 0500.
> 
> So, I am going to promote the only truly safe sport -- tiddlywinks. Played with manhole covers.
> 
> ...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cant hear ya hillside.....whatdyasay? Damn mute button must be "on".....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh shoot, I replied inside Ralph's post. My brother hates to lose. Anything. Speaking of manhole tiddlywinks... How bout those fellas that lauch the anvils? I bet the adrenaline is moving at those events.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I think if people want to abuse them sales that is their on business I don't watch sports on tv the only ball game I'm intrested in is my kids playing little league basket ball but for my part even as a kid I couldn't see abusing the body for outhers enjoyment I would have rather been working around the farm.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Swv.farmer said:


> I think if people want to abuse them sales that is their on business I don't watch sports on tv the only ball game I'm intrested in is my kids playing little league basket ball but for my part even as a kid I couldn't see abusing the body for outhers enjoyment I would have rather been working around the farm.


Modern day gladiators.

I also founded it more enjoyable to be on the farm careing for livestock or growing crops then playing a game.The arrogance of some players and their parents was a big turn off for me.

Another turn off now is the money spent on stadiums for them to play in.I think Mn just spent 1.2B ,some of it tax payer $$.Thats bullshit let them build there own dome.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Another turn off now is the money spent on stadiums for them to play in.I think Mn just spent 1.2B ,some of it tax payer $$.Thats bullshit let them build there own dome.


Some of it is taxpayer dollars??????????????????????????

Try "most, if not all"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ralph

Still feeling sarcastic. And tomorrow doesn't look too good either. But the day after, I am going stop feeling sarcastic; switching over to cynical.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Y shore spend the good ole tax payers money if we run out we will just raise taxes.
I think it should be a hanging offence to even speak of using tax dollars for b.s. like that.


----------

